
Don't Buy Anyone a Ring Camera - RickJWagner
https://gizmodo.com/dont-buy-anyone-a-ring-camera-1840070640
======
RickJWagner
I'm currently debating Ring / Nest / etc.

My insurance company gives a discount for a 'monitored' system.

